# Coming to a Bus Stop Near You



## MrFSS (Oct 19, 2007)

TSA'a latest crackdown on bus riders in Indianapolis.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 19, 2007)

While I severely doubt that they are going to capture much in the way of terrorists on the generic city bus, I am certainly in favor of finding and confiscating illegal concealed weapons, especially in urban high-crime areas. In point of fact, unless TSA has a known or suspected threat that they are chasing down, I see no reason why those folks shouldn't be put to work in urban high-crime areas, to see if they could make a dent in some of the armed felonies that seem to be on a huge increase in places like Orlando. It's a rare morning when the news doesn't have reports of yet another shooting, armed home invasion, or the like, and instead of some of the TSA's usual activities, where more than anything else they seem to be harassing or impeding the flow of travelers for no reason other than showing that they are at work, why can't they go do some genuine good. After all, we as taxpayers are paying them, they might as well be doing something useful.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 3, 2008)

Yay, I'm bringing up a long dead thread. But I do have a point to make on it:

I hate these things. They stop the average person from carrying a anything they decide as wrong, such as a knife. I carry 2 knives on me almost all the time- a swiss card in my wallet, and a swiss army knife on my keychain. I occasionally carry around a huge swiss army knife, you know, the one with about 70 tools in it. The two smaller knives are laughable as weapons- they are more likely to make the threatened laugh than cower. The bigger one is a useful item in a fight- but only as a heavy object to add momentum to a punch. Congrats, you stopped me from carrying my mobile tool kit with me!

The intelligent, dangerous, and capable person can avoid these things easily. Terrorists can avoid these things easily, too. A knife fits nicely in an umbrella or cane, a gun can comfortably sit in a huge variety of generally metal objects without being noticed in a scanner. (A terrorist who shoots a gun off in an airplane is a moron, anyway) Explosive liquids? Well you aren't allowed to carry many litres of liquid or gel. You are, however, allowed to carry a pen. Pens are great for that. I can think of hundreds of ways to get past these things, and thats without expending money and time of an organization determined to do so. I just do it as food for thought.

September 11th came and people said to "do something" about airport security. They "did something". Something people notice, and realize they are "doing something". The only way to safely transport passengers by air without making a detemined person able to do harm is to make them strip down to nothing, put on a medical smock, frisk them, and send their baggage via a different plane. Otherwise it just annoys the innocent and sends the evil back to the drawing board for a month to come up with another way to bypass it.


----------

